# Yay! I have pictures of my filly!



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Sheesh she is SO cute! cute little prance!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you!! Would you like to see a pic of her running? My mom got a really nice one


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

YES! Put it on!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Tada!

























My mom took the up close running pic, her first owner took the other 2.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

CUTIE!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you!!! I'm so glad I bought her, I just love her to death. She's made alot of progress since I've been working with her  

I'm gonna hit the sack, I sold Cassey (My MFT mare), and the haulers are coming to get her in the morning  , I'm gonna try to make my bro load her in the trailer......I just can't do it.


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow, she is really beautiful.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I am sorry that you had to sell cassey!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks, I really hated to....I saved up for 3 months to buy her last year  But if I hadn't sold Cassey then I wouldn't have my new girl, so I'm mixed on it. Is it always this hard to let go of a horse??


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

of course it is....There your best friend, they always know when your hurt, they are always looking after you!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Well I was cryin' non-stop when I put her on that trailer.. I hope she knows I wasn't glad she left and won't be mad...The lady that bought her will take good care of her and will send pics of Cassey's foal once it hit's the ground.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

that's good to hear!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I'll post them as soon as I get them, she's due April 3rd.


----------



## lovesmack (Feb 5, 2007)

Pretty. Love the last photo


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Here are some new pics of Rose, I took this one:









And my mom got this one:








RUUUUUUUUUUUUN!!!!!! :lol:  I just love this pic. 
And here's some of me riding Gypsy today (We got all of these today)















I just wanna state for the record that in the last pic I am NOT about to fall off, I'm just petting Gypsy  And my pics are small because HorseForum is resizing them, I'm gonna get a photobucket account later, so if anyone still wants to mess with them, they can


----------



## Hufen (Feb 12, 2007)

Aww, she's so beautiful!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

pretty baby


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you!!


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

oh my! she is sooo adorable! she looks soo sweet and i love the pictures of her running! i'm sorry that you had to sell your other horse but it will be okay...i'm sure cassey will have a nice new home and you can check in to see hows she's doing ( she?) good luck with your new filly


----------



## storm_ruckus (Feb 24, 2007)

omg that filly is SO CUTE !!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks! She is SOOOO sweet and I love her to death.

english-Thank you  The lady who bought her has sent me several pictures of her and will send me one of her foal when it gets here.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

*GASPS*!!!!


SHE'S SOOOOOO GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you! I love her so much and I'm sooo proud to have her


----------



## Kira (May 7, 2008)

Adorable!!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh my gosh I absolutely love that last pic!!!!! She looks so amazing.


----------

